# WWE Raw Thread: Some Stupid Shit



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Sept. 18, 2017: Nia Jax battles "The Goddess of WWE" one-on-one*
> 
> Just six nights before Alexa Bliss defends her Raw Women’s Championship in a Fatal 4-Way Match at WWE No Mercy, she’ll have to take on one of her challengers, the imposing Nia Jax, in singles action on Raw. Will Little Miss Bliss once again regret getting on the bad side of the forceful Jax?


*Nia Jax aims to knock Alexa Bliss off her pedestal*












> Ever since Nia Jax dropped Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss moments after “The Goddess of WWE” reclaimed her title from Sasha Banks, the WWE Universe has been clamoring for a one-one-one match between the two former friends, and Raw General Manager Kurt Angle was more than happy to oblige.
> 
> Six nights before Jax, Sasha Banks and Emma challenge Alexa in a Fatal 4-Way Match at WWE No Mercy, Nia squares off with Little Miss Bliss one-on-one on Raw. Can Jax shake Alexa’s confidence before next Sunday’s title match?


*Will it be Roman Reigns or John Cena who gets in the final word before WWE No Mercy?*












> John Cena and Roman Reigns’ microphone battles have gotten more intense each week since The Cenation Leader arrived on Raw to test Roman Reigns’ mettle, and a heated confrontation six nights before their anticipated dream match at WWE No Mercy seems inevitable.
> 
> Although Cena seems to have the upper hand in terms of verbal warfare heading into this week’s Raw, live in San Jose, The Big Dog could be saving his most cutting remarks for last.


*Braun Strowman shows no mercy*












> Not only did Braun Strowman once again brutalize Universal Champion Brock Lesnar on Raw — shrugging off a German suplex in the process — but he left John Cena laid out in the middle of the ring after assaulting The Cenation Leader with the steel ring steps.
> 
> It’s become a distinct possibility that The Monster Among Men will become Universal Champion by defeating The Beast Incarnate at WWE No Mercy. Who will face his fury on the final Raw before that title bout?


*Brothers-in-arms stand triumphant*












> Raw’s Tag Team division is more competitive than ever, and after successfully teaming with The Hardy Boyz against Cesaro, Sheamus, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson last week, Raw Tag Team Champions Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins are riding high as they prepare to defend their titles against The Celtic Warrior and The Swiss Cyborg at WWE No Mercy.
> 
> How will The Lunatic Fringe and The Kingslayer keep their momentum going on Raw?


*Will Enzo Amore get even with The Miz?*












> The Miz expected this past Monday’s Raw to be one of the most memorable nights of his career — and it was, but certainly not for the reason he was expecting. After The A-Lister and his wife Maryse revealed that they were expecting their first child, Enzo Amore boldly interrupted the “must-see” couple’s big moment, prompting a match between The Certified G and the dad-to-be.
> 
> Mid-match, Amore continued the insults, insinuating that Miz might not be the father of Maryse’s baby, prompting The Awesome One to brutally attack the outspoken Superstar and hit him with the Skull-Crushing Finale.
> 
> ...


:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun​


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

BBRRRRAAAAUUUUNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

No Roman burial this week, Roman must be relieved :cena5


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Kinda bad that Braun & Brock dont have 1 more confrontation before PPV.

Instead they spent one of Brocks appearance on a house show :done


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



> Ever since Nia Jax dropped Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss moments after “The Goddess of WWE” reclaimed her title from Sasha Banks, the WWE Universe has been clamoring for a one-one-one match between the two former friends


We have?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

It's a 'give away a champion's next 1 on 1 feud on free TV' episode. Why even bother when Bliss/Nia is almost certainly happening at TLC?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Cole will have a pre-recorded, sit-down interview with Reigns...


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alright, so admittedly I'm stoned but in that Miz/Enzo picture in the OP, I thought Miz was Cass. Enzo is so tiny!

I expect Lesnar to appear and dismantle Braun, maybe even hit an f5. Part of me thinks they'd blow the storytelling load pre ppv and other part wants Braun to get that tasty Reverse Momentum before Brock fucks off for 4 months wwe needs him the most.

I'm hoping we get confirmation of Miz/i.c fued for NM. How much does Miz weigh? Could he be 205? I ask because what if Enzo wins (barf) against Neville and proposed a champ vs champ title vs title match then and there? Miz walks out with I.c and CW belt and now we have a 3 man fued with Neville being such a heel it helps be a catalyst for Miz face turn. Plus Miz praised Neville last week.

He's probably 215 or so; meaning my whole post was something BHS would post.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

No Cena and no Lesnar on your go home show to the PPV that is going to be holding two of your biggest potential match ups. 

Unbelievable.

Instead we are going to no doubt get a backstage sit down segment with Heyman/Lesnar like we tend to get in build ups to PPVs. We'll probably get some sort of Cena/Reigns segment pre-recorded etc. and Strowman will either be completely left off the show or he'll be involved in a pointless match that just highlights his dominance. 

In fact, it wouldn't even surprise me if they give us Strowman vs. Reigns again, because why not? :lol

Saying that - I wouldn't mind Jason Jordan vs. Braun Strowman.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Hope they give Heenan a good send off tonight. A man who has given so much to wrestling deserves a good video package which I am sure WWE will do. I say give him the 10 bell salute too. The man deserves it.

Outside of that I look forward to more Braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm hoping that cos they won't be able to do much hype for Cena/Roman and Lesnar/Braun, that Ambrollins vs Shesaro gets a lot of time instead. I don't know what they could do, but it should be good anyway. We need some mic time for this feud, I think I'm now having withdrawls of hearing Dean on the mic :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

What the hell are they doing with Miz?

He gets lumped onto the preshow at Summerslam in a meaningless tag team match which has him demanding more respect in the weeks afterwards. Now on the final show before the next PPV he's apparently feuding with a guy who already has a Title match at the PPV. Like, what the hell? Could they seriously not put together a feud with Jordan, Matt, Jeff, Slater, etc? It doesn't have to be an amazing feud, but god, give the guy anything. He deserves much better than he's treated. One of the hardest workers and stand out most entertaining guys on the roster yet because he's not one of HHH's NXT pet projects or a meat head Vince is fawning over he cant even get a feud for the IC Title. Its ridiculous. Even if you dont like The Miz the IC Title shouldn't be going undefended and not having a feud for multiple PPV's in a row.

The guy may as well retire and just raise his son/daughter instead of wasting his time in this garbage company.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What the hell are they doing with Miz?
> 
> He gets lumped onto the preshow at Summerslam in a meaningless tag team match which has him demanding more respect in the weeks afterwards. Now on the final show before the next PPV he's apparently feuding with a guy who already has a Title match at the PPV. Like, what the hell? Could they seriously not put together a feud with Jordan, Matt, Jeff, Slater, etc? It doesn't have to be an amazing feud, but god, give the guy anything. He deserves much better than he's treated. One of the hardest workers and stand out most entertaining guys on the roster yet because he's not one of HHH's NXT pet projects or a meat head Vince is fawning over he cant even get a feud for the IC Title. Its ridiculous. Even if you dont like The Miz the IC Title shouldn't be going undefended and not having a feud for multiple PPV's in a row.
> 
> The guy may as well retire and just raise his son/daughter instead of wasting his time in this garbage company.


Yeah, I really don't know what the fuck WWE is doing with the midcard. Miz is on fire, and all that effort by him is being extinguished by WWE because they refuse to book him a match. There's only so much he can do on his own. It's not even like Miz hasn't interacted with people to get a feud going. They've been letting him do segments every week, and he's been kicking ass on the mic. At least give him a challenger at No Mercy. :kobe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, I really don't know what the fuck WWE is doing with the midcard. Miz is on fire, and all that effort by him is being extinguished by WWE because they refuse to book him a match. There's only so much he can do on his own. It's not even like Miz hasn't interacted with people to get a feud going. They've been letting him do segments every week, and he's been kicking ass on the mic. At least give him a challenger at No Mercy. :kobe


It baffles me because he's been in the ring with Cena, Reigns, Joe, the Hardys, and got to announce Maryse's pregnancy on Raw, yet he feels utterly irrelevant and unimportant because they dont bother to actually give him a feud. He hasn't had what you could really call a feud since the Ambrose feud finally died months ago now. He did some stuff with Jordan for two weeks, then Jeff Hardy for two weeks, now it seems he's feuding with Enzo for two weeks who is already feuding with Neville. Is it really that hard to give the IC Champ a feud for a B PPV? Getting shafted at Summerslam is one thing, but now he's not even important enough for get a feud for a pointless PPV like No Mercy. This is what shits me about WWE, a guy like Miz is busting his ass, giving 100% every week in every single thing he does, he's entertaining, he's over, he's won the fans over, and he's still a proper heel. Yet WWE dont care and dont bother to even pretend they care.

He really may as well just retire and focus on his family. He's not going to get anything rewarding from pro wrestling anymore, at least not in the WWE.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

If Braun doesn't win the title Sunday, Raw's main event scene, which has been red hot, could be in serious trouble.

Brock is apparently going to be gone for the rest of the year.

Joe is still out with an injury for another month at least.

Cena's off to do a movie.

Dean and Seth are now in the tag team division.

The only anchors you'd really have are Braun, who would be somewhat diminished from his loss, and Roman. And what would they do with the title off TV for so long?

Underneath them, in the semi-main event scene, you have Miz who hasn't defended his title in a major feud in a while, and Balor, who's kind of just passing his time with Bray.

And then there's the rest.

Smackdown ironically has far more depth but its problem has been that its booking team has no idea how to use its star power.

Raw has been hot but it's actually been masking the fact that there isn't much depth to its roster. You have a few huge stars and not much else. The show could cool off very, very significantly. It's startlingly thin when you look at it more closely. The title being off TV for so long would be a huge mistake, potentially leading to a directionless morass *for months.* Besides Asuka's arrival, what else would there be to get excited about from No Mercy to the end of the year? Honest question.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I may return to RAW tonight after a three month hiatus. I do want to see their Heenan tribute. He deserves nothing less than their best effort.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Hopefully we get something new between Ambrollins and Cesaro/Sheamus. Maybe a promo or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Roman saving his most cutting words for last? :hmmm


Spoiler: famous last words


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Iconic Roman Reigns promo coming tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Last RAW before the PPV which means it will probably suck ass, Man I miss the days when the last RAW before the PPV got you hyped as fuck.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Looks like shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Look, ACP. I know you don't smoke weed, I know this. But I'm gonna' get you high today. Because it's Monday, WWE doesn't know how to book, and we ain't got shit else to do.

:kobe3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Jedah said:


> If Braun doesn't win the title Sunday, Raw's main event scene, which has been red hot, could be in serious trouble.
> 
> Brock is apparently going to be gone for the rest of the year.
> 
> ...


With no Brock, Joe or Cena for a while its hard to see what Braun and Reigns in particular do next. Feud with each other again? Hopefully not. They haven't built up anyone else to make them feel important enough for the Main Event which now needs some new faces desperately. Balor and Wyatt are jut kind of there, Miz is irrelevant. I can see someone like Miz, or Elias being fed to Reigns to keep him busy for a month or two but who the hell can Braun feud with regardless of wether he's Champ? Balor? That doesn't feel like a remotely believable match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

PWInsider saying there's going to be a six pack challenge on Raw, to determine who faces Miz for the IC Title at No Mercy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Even Flow said:


> PWInsider saying there's going to be a six pack challenge on Raw, to determine who faces Miz for the IC Title at No Mercy.


Better than nothing, but still another utterly pointless and irrelevant PPV match for The Miz when its only got a one week build.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Better than nothing, but still another utterly pointless and irrelevant PPV match for The Miz when its only got a one week build.


I think jordan will win this time,but will probably lose in the PPV


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

*I'll take a 3 hour Bobby The Brain Heenan tribute over whatever the fuck they were going to air tonight. That's how much this show has sucked.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm guessing it'll be Enzo, Jordan, Slater, Rhyno, Axel, Dallas.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Honestly if Strowman wins a filler feud could be to give Sheamus a shot then add Cesaro in a triple threat.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm not drunk enough for this yet....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

RIP BOBBY HEENAN


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Is that really all The Brain gets?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alright, let's see how this goes...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Wow. 

Heenan didn't get a ten bell salute.

That is absolutely absurd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Couldn't tell for a second who they were booing, Cena or Roman :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dextro said:


> Is that really all The Brain gets?


I'm really pissed there was no ten bell salute or tribute video. Hopefully they show some of his classic moments at some point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

A little early for “Icon” status for Reigns, don’t you think?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dextro said:


> Is that really all The Brain gets?


relax theres gonna be a tribute video later for sure


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz deserves another main event title run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz and Jordan at No Mercy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Two icons :lmao

WWE rewriting history and telling us what is important.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That's all Heenan got? That's a fucking crime..


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

did Angle just say Roman is an icon? Wow! slap in the face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bo & Axel look way too tanned :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Is it just me or is the Miztourage overly orange tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So, no Maryse anymore? That's a huge blow to Miz. She was huge reason for his career renaissance last year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



TD Stinger said:


> A little early for “Icon” status for Reigns, don’t you think?


 He's been wrestling 2 minutes and he's already an icon :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

No bell for Heenan? No video package? Wtf? Just that little blip and on with your inevitably shitty show? Wtf?!

Facebook fucking news feeds did more to honor the man!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Reigns an "icon". Okay.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz :ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz just destroying Jason Jordan


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz dresses like a champ should. He looks good tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Elias gonna be in a match that actually matters


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

well, Heenan did jump ship to WCW..maybe Vince took it personally?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Just wait for the boo's later on when Jason Jordan pins Jeff Hardy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Damn, Kurt Angle is getting rekt. No one is safe with the The Miz :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

LOL Miz saying he's a better champion than Kurt, when he was JUST complaining he never gets to defend the title :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz isn't wrong though, Jordan doesn't deserve to be in that match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ugh, seeing Miz do this makes wish he was getting the World title run on SD Jinder's getting.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

jason jordan being Kurt's son will never not be stupid.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Why did Miz fuck up his line? Did a fan jump the barricade or something?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Already off to a pretty boring start.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I can't stand Jason Jordans CAW entrance music..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That was such a long, overly scripted monologue. Even Miz ran out of gas.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This would be more interesting if Jordan was a more fascinating character...


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

this crowd sucks....its my hometown and they're horrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Wtf Bo. I know Jordan's arm drag was that strong :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miz always with that rekt. Oh, here comes Kurt Angle's son.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Kurt just goes through the motions. He doesn't do very well acting anymore 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

God dammit their fucking bronzer keeps making me check the color settings on me TV.. One of the most ridiculous bronzer abuses I've ever seen


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

nobody gives a shit about jason jordan


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Miztourage is a joke :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

angle is so fuckin boring and uninspiring as GM. he's added NOTHING to the show since his return


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Moty up next


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Goddammit, they're actually trying to sell to the public that Roman is an icon...That means he's in the same league as Austin, Rock, Hogan. Those are icons...Wow, what a fucking insult.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Jordan going from being in a well-liked, great tag team to being Kurt Angle's son is such a downgrade.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

ohs hit frnemies is back yall


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Jason Jordan is so not ready. Hasn't found a Voice, hasn't found a look. Not one person cares when his music hits.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So Nia wins tonight and Cena reclaims her title at No Mercy.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Jason Jordon is the biggest charisma vacuum in the WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm just gonna sit here and wait for Dean & Seth lol :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



shutupchico said:


> angle is so fuckin boring and uninspiring as GM. he's added NOTHING to the show since his return


yea its run its course


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Jordan sucked the life out of that segment (even though it was already pretty bad) with his poor mic work.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Jeff Hardy better win the 6 pack challenge.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

The problem with Angle is he doesn't act like a GM.. He acts likes an injured Kurt Angle given the ability to make matches.. Then stands there like a dope mouth breathing.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

who are in 6 pack challenge?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> So Nia wins tonight and Cena reclaims her title at No Mercy.


My Tv Said its non-title


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> yea its run its course


It's time to get him wrestling again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Jordan sucked the life out of that segment (even though it was already pretty bad) with his poor mic work.


Nah, The Miz whole act has become tired already, the segment had no life even before Jordan came out. Miz has become a broken record and I honestly cannot wait for him to step out of the IC title picture (come on now it has been over a year now since he has been in it).


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

the direction of this company is so depressing..they're going out of business within 20 years. It's their own fault. There's literally no one to cheer for because they ruin everyone's career.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Aw….tough love. And aw…..Kurt actually being a father.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This storyline is so boring -_-


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

God Jordan get some new singlets, he looks like a jobber in those goofy singlets. I get the Steiner Brothers nod but he's not in a tag team anymore so paying homage to them makes no sense anymore.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Please don't let this guy win the 6 pack wtf


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> yea its run its course


of course right after i said that he showed some life for the first time, during his backstage segment with jordan. it always works like that...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

We all know Emma is eating the pin at No Mercy.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Why do they have to make Jordan so unlikable now?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Nice backstage promo by Kurt. They give these people 10 pages to memorize and recite in the ring, it takes the personality out of it for some people.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Here comes the big scary monster heel with poppy upbeat music and pink lipstick


*WHY AREN'T YOU SCARED AND BOOING HER WWE UNIVERSE?*


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Poor man's Trish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Hey New Zealand got a mention there :lol


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

My eyes will never be tired of seeing Alexa.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"Nia Jax is hazardous for your health!"

Joke's on you, Corey: I actually dig plump chicks. :yum:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ok, Book. Alexa is not a ring general...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> relax theres gonna be a tribute video later for sure


That's not enough.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

There is nothing similar in Trish and Alexa apart from the fact that they are blonde.

Trish had giant tits as well


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"Alexa is a ring general"

:hmm:nowords


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Nia Jax is hazardous for your health!"


Yep, She'll injury you (Bayley) or almost kill you (Charlotte)



> "Alexa is a ring general"












Booker, what you smoking?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

DAMN :lol :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

And the match is overbooked already.. fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This will be the women's feud post-No Mercy, as Taylor Swift's new song says "...are you ready for it?" (I'm not)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol Sasha legit looks like a kid in a giant purple wig and costume jewelry.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alexa is a natural heel, she's been great in this match.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alexa Bliss has got the most useless boob implants


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

How dare they interrupt this moty with commercials


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Women matches should be like this one.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Competition is at an all time high? lolwut?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Nia just pinned the champion!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

BAYLEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley is back


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

God damnit...its sad because I used to like Bayley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Damn, Bayley got a big pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Of course bayley comes back in San Jose lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm watching the British stream. They aired an Amazon commercial. 
I prefer this Alexa in a match:










over Alexa Bliss.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Well, that’s one way to ensure Bayley gets a good pop on her return. Do it in her home town.

Good to see her back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:lol :lol :lol booing them for taking out Nia and getting no pop.. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I really thought she'd fuck off for better


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:lol Alexa


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

S.....so did I DREAM that Emma was also supposed to be in the match as well?

Cause you'd think it was Bayley after that segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I thought Bayley was gonna bayley to belly Sasha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Well, I guess she was the NXT womens champion who was cleared. Poor Emma is such an afterthought, not even involved in the go home angle, she is so eating the pin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley? :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ugh, there was a perfect opportunity for a heel turn by Sasha, but NOPE.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alexa is a face.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley is showing more character and spunk in the last sixty seconds than in the last six months. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> I'm watching the British stream. They had aired an Amazon commercial.
> I prefer this Alexa in a match:
> 
> 
> ...


That Alexa is more talented :ha


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Dang when she hugged banks I was like baylee to belly her


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Dixie Carter just called and told Vince that even she thought that was overbooked..


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Why are the babyfaces acting like bullies? :lol A while ago Charlotte and Becky beating down Carmella for no reason too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

What a mess.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:bayley :Bayley


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I really wanted Bayley to turn heel on Sasha right there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'd forgotten this was Bayley's hometown, of course they were gonna bring her back there :lol

(this is also my 10,000th post!)


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alexa Bliss was flat chested before her boob job and she is flat chested now.Why even waste money?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So does Emma not exist anymore? Isn't she in the Fatal-4-Way match? Are they replacing her with Bayley? :lol


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ha HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So is Alexa a face? The fuck? Did Bayley replace Emma? None of this makes any sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley's not even the fourth woman in the match lol what is this?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Hardys and a group of jobbers in a battle royal? Wow. Hahaha


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Sasha has natural tits but still bigger than silicon babe Alexa.People hate on Nikki because she got fake tits but love Alexa because of her body


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

There is no such thing as two main events Corey, go and sell that somewhere else.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Pretty sure Emma's still in Australia. Hence why Bayley was involved and Emma wasn't. 

Good to see Bayley back nonetheless.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



FasihFranck said:


> Sasha has natural tits but still bigger than silicon babe Alexa.People hate on Nikki because she got fake tits but love Alexa because of her body


What do you think of their vaginas?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

*Roman Reigns will be the first man to deliver his own eulogy tonight.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Alexa = Mai waifu, but :evans at King Bookah calling her a ring general.

In due time, she very well could become one, but let's not jump the gun. :kobe8


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Reigns an "icon". Okay.


Reigns is an icon the same way Ulysses S. Grant was sober.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> There is no such thing as two main events Corey, go and sell that somewhere else.


 Lesnar and Braun is the main event. Consistently has gotten the best reactions since both feuds began.

Braun is the hottest star in the company and Lesnar brings a different type of feel and intensity whenever his music hits. It helps that he's not around all the time, so when he's there it feels special and pops the crowd.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> There is no such thing as two main events Corey, go and sell that somewhere else.


Yeah, it's usually billed as the co-main event and the main event..


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



SureUmm said:


> What do you think of their vaginas?


Don't know about that but would chose Sasha over Bliss but Sasha is already married and Alexa loves the D so wont mind either of them


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Irrelevant said:


> Pretty sure Emma's still in Australia. Hence why Bayley was involved and Emma wasn't.
> 
> Good to see Bayley back nonetheless.


They said she stayed a couple days there. Not sure why people are freaking out about Bayley making her return in her hometown of San Jose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Lesnar and Braun is the main event. Consistently has gotten the best reactions since both feuds began.


Reactions doesn't makes a feud the main event either.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So still no package? Just tweet copypastas?

Edit: Ok they confirmed throughout the night.. That's better


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



LucasXXII said:


> Why are the babyfaces acting like bullies? :lol A while ago Charlotte and Becky beating down Carmella for no reason too.


Why is the heel teaming with the faces?. Makes you think.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So Maryse is off TV already, that's a bummer. Understandable and inevitable but still a bummer. She's a big part of why The Miz character has been so good.

Jordan's booking is vomit inducing. The babyface shouldn't destroy the heel stable single handed every time they're in the ring together.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

The moment WWE says "we take a look at this feud", I know that means Brock isn't there :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Really? That's how Bayley returns? Cheap hometown pop and all?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



FasihFranck said:


> Don't know about that *but would chose Sasha over Bliss* but Sasha is already married and Alexa loves the D so wont mind either of them



:tripsscust


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

and as gorilla monsoon said "will you stop"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This video package :banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Reactions doesn't makes a feud the main event either.


 Eh, Cena-Reigns has lost a lot of momentum and there's a good chance it would be shit on.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Off to an OK start. Nice to see Elias in the IC contendership match, even though he won't win. Jason Jordan is getting better, wisely keeping him away from too much of the Rocky Maivia stuff.

Nice to see Bayley back and get that pop. Looks like she's recovered. Nice to see Graves hyping Asuka also.

And this promo with Brock and Braun is good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This promo :mark:

Fuck him up Brock, FUCK HIM UP :brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Would be something if Paul Heyman double crossed Lesnar and joined up with Braun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Eh, Cena-Reigns has lost a lot of momentum and there's a good chance it would be shit on.


What does that has to do with a feud/match being the No Mercy main event or not? Closing match is the main event, that's it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

They've literally replayed the entire feud in this video package.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Can't wait for this match.

:braun


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> What does that has to do with a feud/match being the No Mercy main event or not? Closing match is the main event, that's it.


 Yeah, Brock-Braun should close. No doubt about it.

Hotter feud, fans more invested and the title on the line.

There's no question about it.

You need a special match for the title match to second fiddle, Cena-Reigns is not that. There is nothing on the line and fans are not exactly going wild about it either.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Never mind. Seriously, if Seth and Dean are on commentary again...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That no sell of the german was great. Braun just stood up like nothing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

the bar vs the club, fuck this i'm away for a large drink


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Braun should go over. 
What will be the main event from now until the Royal Rumble when BRock returns after his hiatus otherwise?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Reigns is an icon the same way Ulysses S. Grant was sober.


Thats a historical myth. Grant drank no more than other men of the times, it was spread by jealous fellow officers. Incidentally, he only drank when his wife wasnt around ie on campaign and during an excursion to california.

He also shares my birthday


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Yeah, Brock-Braun should close. No doubt about it.
> 
> Hotter feud, fans more invested and the title on the line.
> 
> There's no question about it.


I don't care who closes, my point is simply that the whole two main event talk is nonsense. The closing match is the main event.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I hate tag team entrances where one theme transitions into the other.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Another tag match? Ok I will be on bating break then.Please post some wwe divas pic on which i can bate


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> Braun should go over.
> What will be the main event from now until the Royal Rumble when BRock returns after his hiatus otherwise?


John cena vs roman reigns

Brauns getting a new gimmick after lesnar buries him - the dancing man among men


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

An episode filled with pretaped Cole interviews? I'll watch rest of the episode Saturday


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Braun not going over would be the biggest mistake they've made in years, both long and short term.

But Vince is so focused on Roman's coronation it's almost certain. fpalm


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley's return tells you all you need to know about this division, no real storytelling. Just a nice cheap pop for her hometown.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



amhlilhaus said:


> *John cena vs roma*n reigns
> 
> Brauns getting a new gimmick after lesnar buries him - the dancing man among men


Cena is bouncing as well to film. 

There's virtually no starpower left.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



amhlilhaus said:


> John cena vs roman reigns
> 
> Brauns getting a new gimmick after lesnar buries him - the dancing man among men


So he loves to dance, but he'll only dance around men. If he's around women, he clams up, he can't dance.

Is Rob Schneider available?


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Man this shit is terrible. Does anyone care about any of this shit?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Man, they are really gonna talk after that long-ass entrance? Come on, let's get this show going.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Bayley's return tells you all you need to know about this division, no real storytelling. Just a nice cheap pop for her hometown.


Didn't they say Emma had visa troubles and Bayley was inserted to keep it a fatal 4 way?

I'm not trying tI be condescending, I smoked up and am only half certain that happened.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So does BAR stand for Bald and Red?

I agree with Sheamus. 
Nostalgia and reboots are shit. 
People do need to live in the present.
Let the attitude era go. 
Embrace electronic music.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



CMPrinny said:


> Didn't they say Emma had visa troubles and Bayley was inserted to keep it a fatal 4 way?
> 
> I'm not trying tI be condescending, I smoked up and am only half certain that happened.


I didn't hear that, but who the fuck knows, you maybe right.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



TD Stinger said:


> Ugh, seeing Miz do this makes wish he was getting the World title run on SD Jinder's getting.


For real. Seeing what The Miz does and the amount of effort he puts into being the mid card Champ that WWE don't give a shot about, he'd be amazing as a World Champ. I really believe no one else on the roster has earned a World Title run than Miz. As a performer and talent he hasn't had a bad period for about two years now, his only let down has been his comedy jobber booking.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Actually this promo isn't too bad. It helps to further the story that Seth and Dean are inherently unstable and the team could tear itself apart at any time through their mutual distrust.

Also poking fun at all the nostalgia milking is good and true.

Edit: After they stopped talking it's getting tedious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Cesaro and Sheamus are a good tag team, but they should stay away from long promos


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

jesus christ, these promos are fucking awful


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Cesaro and Sheamus are so damn good together, I will continue to accept their awful name of the “The Bar.”


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

NERDS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So much usage of the word brother = Hogan return confirmed.

























































BROTHER! :hogan


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bunch of NERDS in the ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ambrose being called a nerd and Rollins immediately knowing what went wrong :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

WWE is the worst with commercials


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This show has been brutal.

Is there a big football match on tonight, the thread seems rather slow as well.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I used to find Sheamus such a bore but now I quite like him. It must be some kind of Cesaro effect.

That said, I wish they'd all get on with things and stop talking so much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Well, that was a segment


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



TD Stinger said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus are so damn good together, I will continue to accept their awful name of the “The Bar.”


It's such a goofball concept. More fitting for an old Survivor Series team name or something. Yet I don't hate it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ambrose hates being called a nerd. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Absolutely NO progression since SummerSlam with the Rollins/Ambrose storyline. It is like they now have no idea what to do after reuniting them. This build up to No Mercy has been no good in general.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

ASUKA!!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Same vignette for Asuka? I thought they would air that NXT tribute some time during one of the breaks in action.

Triple threat tag? =/


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> This show has been brutal.
> 
> Is there a big football match on tonight, the thread seems rather slow as well.


The threads have been getting shorter and shorter all years. I just think more people are bailing..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This could be a good match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I kinda like they are hyping up Asuka instead of just going surprise she's here!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Not a fan of the golden knee pads Rollins is wearing here.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Cesaro and Sheamus are so fucking boring.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Absolutely NO progression since SummerSlam with the Rollins/Ambrose storyline. It is like they now have no idea what to do after reuniting them. This build up to No Mercy has been no good in general.


It's probably a long term storyline. Give it some time, as they're still in the Bar part of the story. We seemed to get a door open tonight when the Bar said their friendship was a fraud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Is it true Cena isn't there tonight? Way to build your supposed top angle on the go home show fellas. Trash storyline.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Dean ain't 250 :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Dean is 220 at best lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I thought Luke Gallows was in his 40's turns out he is like 33. Not that 40 is all that old or anything. I guess he just has a rugged look that makes him seem older or something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I don't get this triple threat tag match. Why aren't three guys in the ring at once, one from each team?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Is it true Cena isn't there tonight? Way to build your supposed top angle on the go home show fellas. Trash storyline.


Yeah, he was in China yesterday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Is it true Cena isn't there tonight? Way to build your supposed top angle on the go home show fellas. Trash storyline.


Abysmal build to that match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Booker's grunts are funny.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I hate tag team matches.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

phyfts said:


> I hate tag team matches.


I hate pointless tag matches. Why isn't this for the belts? Is it for anything?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Rather unnecessary for Rollins to be doing the same flip that blew his knee in random match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Deadest I've ever seen a Raw thread, lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Beginning with Cesaro's entrance, we've been at this for a half hour now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So the announcers going to act like that wasn't a 3D.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Show feels like it has been going on forever and we are not even past the first half.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I can't believe this match is still going on.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm excited for No Mercy but this Raw sucks


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



wkc_23 said:


> I can't believe this match is still going on.


It's been good though.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

GOD... Will this match ever end?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

How long is this damn match? I'm having a birthday watching this.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

They really must not have much going on tonight for this match to go on so long.

Edit: "This is awesome?" :lmao

Fucking losers.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Blows my mind wwe still has their arenas full. The crowds are so lifeless. This is like a uk crowd tonight 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I hate suicide dives.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Must not have a lot planned tonight with Brock and Cena as no shows. If they're giving this match so much time.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ambrose screwed up that suicide dive


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Show feels like it has been going on forever and we are not even past the first half.


I was watching as I finished my dinner, hoping for 6 pack challenge but now I'm done.

Good luck with Michael Cole doing his big boy voice in pretaped segments.

I don't doubt 40 minutes of YT clips from remaining 2 hours gets me hyped for NM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> It's been good though.


I just didn't think it would get this much time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That was an okay match but like what was the point and why was it so long?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That was a pretty good match! Easily the Club's best match so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This is RAW is putting me to sleep. This is the definition of just going through the motions


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

That was loooong. I had time to take a shower, make coffee, and still catch the last 10 minutes or so :lol

Fun match though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I wonder how much editing they will do to make Roman look halfway decent in the video package


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Tag matches in the WWE are the worst.

Always the same fucking formula. 

Doesn't matter who is in the match. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Mordecay said:


> I wonder how much editing they will do to make Roman look halfway decent in the video package


 The promo for NM tried to make it look like 50-50 :lol

My guess is that is what they intended it to be and not one sided burial sessions, like it ended up being.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Holy fuck, I'm doing double posts in a raw thread with the minute between post limit :lmao

Edit:

Triple post :sodone


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Why did just show Edge winning MITB in 2005 lol?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Two icons again... cringe.

Who the true icon is? fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I wanted some mic time for the Ambrollins/Shesaro feud and I actually got some :lol Thanks for reading my mind WWE!

Some of my highlights during the promo/tag match:

- Dean not liking being called a nerd :lmao
- Seth knowing instinctively that The Club just pissed Dean off :lol
- When Cesaro swung Dean into the barricade, Seth immediately coming round to check on his boy
- The way Dean & Seth cheer each other on during matches
- Both boys getting to take the hot tag in the match cos usually Dean plays superstar in distress
- Those double suicide dives

I also got a bit mad when The Club interrupted whatever move Dean & Seth were gonna do towards the end there :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol "Two icons in a match to determine whos WWE this really is" Roman isn't even the world champion and they're acting as if he's bigger than Lesnar and being the world champion. So winning this match on Sunday is more important than being the world champion? ok then.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

To this recap - who the fuck cares who wins?

Neither are Hogan, Austin or Rock with a huge fan base where a win means a lot over the other. No fault of Cena, but he's up against Roman Reigns, not Hogan,Austin or Rock.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

WTF was that MITB montage?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Two icons again... cringe.
> 
> Who the true icon is? fpalm


Sting


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> WTF was that MITB montage?


So fucking random lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol Cena and Reigns shooting on each other was like 2 prostitutes calling each other sluts.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:lol These canned pops.. I just can't...


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

John Cena = Dakota Kai


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Pretty great video package, tbh


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

WWE acknowledging all the hate Roman gets. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> WTF was that MITB montage?


Made no sense. I thought RAW was gonna have a MITB as well.. But, no. Nothing went with that :ti


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Fuck, the editing was worse than I expected :lmao

They took all of Cena's best lines and they kept Roman's best lines, they even made look like Roman won the promo battles :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



wkc_23 said:


> Pretty great video package, tbh


Besides the over the top crowd cheering edited in as Reigns was delivering his lines to Cena?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Video package was actually great.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Jedah said:


> WWE acknowledging all the hate Roman gets. :lmao


But they still call Toronto bizarro world cause we boo him lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Love how whenever one of their top babyfaces get booed they just call them polarizing figures to justify them not being heels. Yeah they're polarizing aka they're being rejected but we don't care and wanna force them on you anyways.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Abysmal build to that match.


Most of the product is right now, both brands.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Love how whenever one of their top babyfaces get booed they just call them polarizing figures to justify them not being heels. Yeah they're polarizing aka they're being rejected but we don't care and wanna force them on you anyways.


So Legit Boss was sent to WF by Vince to be a polarizing figure? :hmmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

We need to make a drinking game where everytime we see Kurt backstage on his phone we take a shot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Man Goldust looks so much like Dusty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Two icons again... cringe.
> 
> Who the true icon is? fpalm












>>>


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I never thought I would ever encourage this but I hope the fans just straight shit all over the Cena vs Reigns match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Kurt sweating like fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Nice. I liked that Dustin Rhodes thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

So instead of beating the black, Bray beat the paint off of Goldust :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Wow so now Goldust after months of buildup back to his old bizarre heel gimmick, now he's just breaking character and telling everyone it was all an act and he's just playing a character? ok then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

114-match losing streak. :kobelol

Poor bastard needs to face the facts that coming back was a waste of his time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

They finally made Goldust interesting then they strip it away with no pay off...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

fpalm Someone no one cares about vs someone no one cares about.. MOTN folks!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Oh, Apollo Crews? Wait, he's with Tidus!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This match is as random as it gets


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I love Dustin.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

The stars are out tonight, Maggle!

They're just rolling over and playing dead against Monday Night Football.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Oh wow. Apollo Crews still exists.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Whoa...Apollo Crews lives.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Even the announcers are having trouble drumming up enough bullshit to spew to sell this match..


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Can't have starcade without a Rhodes and since the other on is doing well in roh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol Apollo's music hit and you could hear a fart all the way from the cheap seats. This guy will never be over, just release him. 

I don't get why they wast air time on this charisma vacuum, he giving Vince good blow jobs?


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Worst raw of the year so far.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



HBKRollins said:


> So fucking random lol





wkc_23 said:


> Made no sense. I thought RAW was gonna have a MITB as well.. But, no. Nothing went with that :ti


I'm  illegally  streaming it, and I thought it looped to an older episode of Raw circa MITB 2016. Like did they just air it because they're tapping out and admitting they have no content - as bad as it is - left?
Should I expect an Edge interference on Sunday?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I'm really just waiting for Reigns' segment at this point before turning this off and switching to watching a couple of the horror films on my watchlist.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> The stars are out tonight, Maggle!
> 
> They're just rolling over and playing dead against Monday Night Football.


It's Lions vs Giants nothing special though


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"Their final words"? You mean Braun and Heyman's final words :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

lol they even had a graphic for the losing streak.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

They really must have nothing going on tonight if they were going to do that match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Smackdown's become the show to watch again lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Smackdown's become the show to watch again lol.


Funny how SD gets better as soon as Cena moves out of it and RAW's quality drops as soon as Cena joins it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

All SD has is the KO storyline. Other than it, it's all trash.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

LMAO I knew Brock wouldn't say anything there :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Brock's segments are so boring these days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol Lesnar looked as if he forgot all his lines there and just started taking deep breaths.

Also it really makes Brock look like a bitch sitting there incapable of speaking for himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Brock selling concern well.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This show blows.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Why doesn't any wrestler ever call Lesnar out for having no mic skills and having to rely on Heyman to cut promos for him? How bout say "Hey can that little bitch speak for himself or has he got stage fright?" "Be a man bitch and speak for yourself".


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Brock's subtle mood changes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Fartmonkey88 said:


> It's Lions vs Giants nothing special though


Don't disrespect the homie Eli like that

And just put Heyman with Braun


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

This interview is bombing and has absolutely zero heat..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Braun's quite a good mic worker, he can really hold his own. At least he cuts his own promos unlike somebody else lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Paul Heyman with his same old same old bullshit.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Dextro said:


> Is that really all The Brain gets?


They barely acknowledged his existence over the last decade so I shouldn't be surprised, sill though, fuck this company.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Smackdown's become the show to watch again lol.


SmackDown became the better show exactly this time last year.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"I'm gonna walk into Suplex City and stomp it to the ground."

:braun

Braun's promo skills are good. Awful mistake if they have him lose, both short and long term.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

I love how Heyman always looks concerned when Brock talks :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Lol Lesnar was sitting there the entire time Heyman was speaking trying desperately to remember his lines, he finally did at the end there when he stopped Heyman like "Ok Paul i remember my lines now "Suplex City Bitch".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

*This sucks. A satellite promo war is so pointless. Nothing of interest was even said. It's the same old shit from Heyman with a generic set of questions from Michael Cole.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Abisial said:


> Paul Heyman with his same old same old bullshit.


You notice the only time the crowd really reacted is when Lesnar was allowed to actually say something? 

Brock has proven time and time again he can cut a promo.. Yet Heyman continues to be his mouthpiece.. I don't get it


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ok, I'm done. Goodnight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Heyman: Oh no, Brock is about to talk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Good segment between Braun and Brock. Simple but effective. Can't wait for their match.

Reigns promo up next... without Cena there, no reason he shouldn't look good here for once in this feud (unless he fucks up himself).


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Brock has been watching Steven Segal tapes again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Come on Brock can you give us something other than "Suplex City Bitch" for once? He's starting to solely rely on that whenever he has to say something.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Just in time to see Roman flub some lines.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Ok, Reigns is next...it is bye bye to this show on my part after his segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Brock's segments are so boring these days.


Time to liven them up by striking up the mariachi band again


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Therapy said:


> You notice the only time the crowd really reacted is when Lesnar was allowed to actually say something?
> 
> Brock has proven time and time again he can cut a promo.. Yet Heyman continues to be his mouthpiece.. I don't get it


Heel Brock can cut promos. Heyman is not needed:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley wins the Title at No Mercy and Sasha turns heel on her. That was the Summerslam plan before Bayley got injured.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

WOW WOW That is loud WOW Roman is here!!! :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Quiet crowd for the big dog.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

God Roman.. Get rid of that shirt.. Everyone thinks it's AJ Styles doing the fabulous forearm.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Bayley's in the match at No Mercy? :lmao :lmao

Poor Emma.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Reigns shirt is terrible. I'd Superman punch the guy who greenlit that design if I were him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Reigns shirt is terrible. I'd Superman punch the guy who greenlit that design if I were him.


Well I mean Roman is terrible to so it kinda fits him.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Reigns just said "shit" on live tv. Wtf.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

...................The hell is Roman talking about


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

It is the Divas Division for sure.
Random matches.
Champion always losing
Shitty storytelling


Let's give Alicia Fox a random title reign tho (where she beats Asuka)

Vince has a Fatal Five Way fetish this year. WE've had one at Extreme Rules, Battleground, and now No mercy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"I would boo this too"? Hows that make sense? He saying he thinks he sucks and would boo himself too?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Oh shit Alex Riley burial mention!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

DAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Shitting on Alex Riley.:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

LMAO "jacked up white guy with a giant head" :lmao


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

lol John Cena does have a big head.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

"If I curse, they will cheer me"


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

It's been a dead crowd tonight but everyone agrees to hate Roman. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

:lol 

Robotic Roman Reigns just repeating shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Roman :ha


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

ALex Riley...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Riley :buried

And again with the fake ass bitch :eyeroll


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*

Loving this Reigns promo so far. Seems more comfortable tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread: Some Stupid Shit*

I cant believe WM28 was in 2012 feels like it was just yesterday


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Where's the "You look Stupid" chant to Roman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Reigns and saying shit to sound cool fuck him I hate him even more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

so much shade and breaking the 4th wall with these two past month. I'm appalled.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I do love it that they are shining on Cenas hypocrisy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This is...not good.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I trippin or did Reigns say "shit"?

And now he's forgetting his fucking lines again!! :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

So, in kayfabe, Roman is so shook that he watched Cena promos going back at least 5 years to try and find something to roast him with.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's gonna get beat by a different SAWMOWAN


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not a fan of Reigns but I'll give him credit.. He held his own on that one..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol retarded fans playing right into Roman's promo even though they was just booing his ass, now they're giving him the reaction he wants. I swear they're like mindless puppets that if you pull their strings the right way they do what you want.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did he just botch saying Samoan?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Someone make a gif of the face Roman just made while trying to remember his lines.

Dude looked like a deer in headlights there.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman even loses the promo battle without Cena there :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a terrible promo from Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think he forgot a couple of his lines there at one point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Renee back to being a human microphone stand, bet she loves it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was Romans best promo for this feud. Great delivery and seemed very comfortable tonight


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

wait, didn't Roman say he couldn't make it into Hollywood? so which one is it roman


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That sucked lmao.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was funny. A solo Reigns promo consisted mostly of a Cena segment from 2012.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was saying earlier that I wished somebody would call Cena out on his hypocrisy about The Rock and they actually did :lol WWE read my mind again lol.

Good promo from Roman, he seemed much more confident this week.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Just have this 6 pack challenge already so I can stop watching this sheeit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that promo. Don't care for Reigns, but that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dustin Rhodes 2017 edition! This is my WrestleMania moment


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how people whine about Roman saying bitch in his promos, but when Brock says it, that's totally fine. Quite hypocritical, especially considering 'suplex city bitch' is so old now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Nothing wrong with that promo. Don't care for Reigns, but that wasn't bad at all.


His best one of this feud. 

But we still have the usual YoYos saying it was bad. Farthest thing from bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That promo sucked.

Roman as wooden as ever and not being able to convey the slightest hint of emotion without coming off fake.

Dude has zero confidence with the mic in hand.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> His best one of this feud.
> 
> But we still have the usual YoYos saying it was bad. Farthest thing from bad.


It wasn't great either though.

But not horrible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909960664705204225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909961739201941504


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Promo itself was robotic as fuck with Reigns trying to sound cool. Half of it consisted of Reigns repeating points he's made. Half of it was Reigns bringing up the Hollywood hypocrisy argument others have already. And that wasn't even half of the whole segment itself. 

It was the usual Reigns promo with edgy content. It still sucked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how people whine about Roman saying bitch in his promos, but when Brock says it, that's totally fine. Quite hypocritical, especially considering 'suplex city bitch' is so old now.


 it works for Brocks gimmick and he's not the next FOTC. A FOTC must be able Roman cut a promo to sell a feud, Roman has been found wanting time and time again. So wooden and fake.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some here remember when it was 1992 and Dustin Rhodes was a rock solid hand in the ring as the natural Dustin Rhodes. Quite impressive that 25 years later he wrestles as himself against a guy who was five years old at the time and they are both second-gen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> That was Romans best promo for this feud. Great delivery and seemed very comfortable tonight


Best promo? It mainly consisted of a 3 minute clip of Cena cutting a promo from 2012, before that Reigns forgot some of his lines, and once again resorted to saying fake ass bitch.

He didn't say nothing new.

They think him bringing up the real life backstage politics Cena plays is gonna get everyone going "OOOOOOOh" they're wrong, that entire arena had no idea what he was even referring too about Alex Riley i bet.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> His best one of this feud.
> 
> But we still have the usual YoYos saying it was bad. Farthest thing from bad.


first he contradicted himself when he said a week or two ago Cena wasn't even good enough to make it into Hollywood.

Now he uses an old Cena promo saying he is a hypocrite for doing like the Rock and leaving WWE for Hollywood.

uhhhhh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep like I said usual YoYos hating om his promo. Will never give the man credit. So sad blinded with hate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Promo itself was robotic as fuck with Reigns trying to sound cool. Half of it consisted of Reigns repeating points he's made. Half of it was Reigns bringing up the Hollywood hypocrisy argument others have already. And that wasn't even half of the whole segment itself.
> 
> It was the usual Reigns promo with edgy content. It still sucked.


 the premise of Cena not being there was stupid because he's on a flight home after working a SD house show in China :lol

He wasn't sitting at home or making a movie like he tried to make it sound.

Anyone, I liked the promo because it further deflated the heat and momentum in the feud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"The demon was like nothing Bray has ever encountered before" Lol its just fucking Finn with body paint ffs, he has the same exact moveset and everything.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A new Asuka vignette. They're really hyping her debut. Good sign.

Roman's promo wasn't bad. Even his delivery was OK because he did it with that shit eating grin while laughing at Cena's hypocrisy. It was fine.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This feud is about PAINT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ace said:


> the premise of Cena not being there was stupid because he's on a flight home after working a SD house show in China :lol
> 
> He wasn't sitting at home or making a movie like he tried to make it sound.
> 
> Anyone, I liked the promo because it further deflated the heat and momentum in the feud.


There's that too. I was pretty sure it was due to him being at a house show.

Shit promo regardless. How anyone can call it good is beyond me. Even for a Reigns segment... he's cut better promos than that garbage.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This crowd can't sustain a chant.

Fucking California.

Literally the worst state.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Bray said "just like Finn Balor!" as he wiped the paint off Goldust :lol Finn doesn't even wear the paint all the time like Goldust did so what is his point? LOL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> A new Asuka vignette. They're really hyping her debut. Good sign.


I think it's a bad sign, shes going to debut win the title and run through everyone on the roster like she did in NXT and it's going to get stale almost immediately.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I never realized how much Dustin and Cody look alike. Dustin looks about the same he did 15 years ago


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This has been a really bad Raw.

Not one good segment tonight.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone else enjoying Roman's new "Fake News" gimmick?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Salty Roman fans are the best.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I think it's a bad sign, shes going to debut win the title and run through everyone on the roster like she did in NXT and it's going to get stale almost immediately.


Can't be any worse than the soulless, unimportant crap we're currently getting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the point of all those weeks and months building Goldust back up as a heel was for?? This company is fucking retarded, they dedicated air time to building up a character for months then just get tired of the cahracter and decide to just tell us all that shit we wasted time with was for nothing. 

How u supposed to get invested in anything this company does when they don't even know what they're gonna do with someone from one week to the next?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well at least this match was quick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909961009179320321


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Shame. Waste of Dustin/Goldust in this role.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

And that boy was Brock Lesnar....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Can't be any worse than the soulless, unimportant crap we're currently getting.


Eh, I guess, but did you watch her entire reign in NXT? it was pretty unbearable towards the end.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh fuck off Enzo. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing how they've managed to squander Goldust in spite of him going back to his classic gimmick *and* being in the best shape he's been in since his early WCW days.

Oh well, hopefully Enzo's upcoming segment can wash out that awful taste.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Watch out ya'll, Finn read books when he was little


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between Roman's promo and Finn's promo I almost felt asleep

Fuck now here come Enzo :fuckthis


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, this is the third week in row Balor didn't wrestle.

Either they really like the guy and want to protect for future success or they hate him.

Can't tell with this company.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They got this Bobby Heenan tribute so wrong. We're supposed to watch fun moments that make us miss him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Video package about Heenan, people bitching they didn't honour him can shut up now lol.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Heenan in a Trump Plaza hat.

Man had class.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Shit promo regardless. How anyone can call it *good is beyond me*. Even for a Reigns segment... he's cut better promos than that garbage.


Because it actually was a good fuckin promo. Not his best, but his best one for this feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

420 posts in 2.5 hrs.

SD threads are never this bad :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A mention of Hogan. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

IMO Heenan and Monsoon were the best commentator duo ever!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

nothing from his WCW career...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Because it actually was a good fuckin promo. Not his best, but his best one for this feud.


 You thought WM 32 was good :sit


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

him and monsoon. 

nobody did it better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a clip of anything WCW related. Oh well. Nice video.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Heenan lived a great life. What a legend.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bobby Heenan and Gorrilla Monsoon were so funny together! Gone but not forgotten!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great tribute video. 

Monsoon and Heenan were fuckin gold


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

I need a drink.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't even knew Bobby Heenan or watched him perform, but that video package hit me right in the feels :vincecry

Say what you want about WWE, but their video packages are always great


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Good tribute package.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who was that lady with the feathers Heenan was interviewing when she said "the feathers are a bit worn out" and Heenan replied "well so are you"? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Great video package!

RIP Heenan, what a legend.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Who was that lady with the feathers Heenan was interviewing when she said "the feathers are a bit worn out" and Heenan replied "well so are you"? :lol


No Idea but it made me laugh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The video package was alright, but i would have liked it better if it had an actual song instead generic feel good music, but then again WWE wouldn't wanna spend a dime on Heenan to get an actual song for his tribute package now would they? Company's too cheap to use pyro anymore.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

enzo getting less and less pop by the week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So how many minutes does this cookie cutter Enzo promo have to run to fill the time?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy GOD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the fucking best.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

THANK YOU :braun!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Random :lol But this is what happens when Brock can't be arsed to show up lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm DYING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THANK YOU BRAUN

THANK YOU BRAUN 

THANK YOU BRAUN


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Stroman chants :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

thank you stroman chants :mark :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Vince truly does love booking Enzo to get this ass beat. No other reason for this to happen except Vince getting a laugh out of Enzo getting hurt.

Now the crowd chanting "Thank you Strowman!" :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Please have this put Enzo out of the match on Sunday and give us Neville/Cedric instead...


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

good segment haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best Cruserweight segment ever


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

We Enzo got...enzo'd.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seriously tho, thank you Strowman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Amore. Gets his first mild response on the main roster, gets bulldozes by BRAAAUUUNNN *and* has to endure "Than You Strowman!" chants.

:heston


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

They book Enzo like an absolute geek smh


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

May fav Bobby/Gorilla segment.......


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok Enzo is written off or fired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Red Arrow.:mark:

Neville.:lmao HOW YOU DOINNNNNN *Evil ass elf laugh*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy fuck Enzo is getting fired tonight I swear


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neville's stupid villain laugh :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909968231661690880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909967484220006401


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Graves: "He should be canonized for this." :lmao

I can't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Red Arrow.:mark:
> 
> Neville.:lmao HOW YOU DOINNNNNN *Evil ass elf laugh*


AAAHHHHHHHH :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still don't get why Enzo has a title match at the ppv, the guy has lost and been a jobber his entire career, but he gets 2 or 3 wins on some CW jobbers by cheating and suddenly he's a title contender? ok...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Neville, he is the fucking best


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> Because it actually was a good fuckin promo. Not his best, but his best one for this feud.


Sorry, don't see it. His one during the contract signing was his best and only decent one during this feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909967484220006401


Holy shit OMG :lmao Dean getting stuck trying to do the splits :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was the best part of Raw right there.

Thank you Strowman and Neville.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you Braun Strowman and Neville :mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you #based Strowman


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol I missed the Strowman beatdown on Enzo as I switched to Football when I heard Enzo's music play.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would cheer Nia if she beats up Enzo!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909969541123465216


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This should be the PPV match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Graves slipping in that smooth as glass Pantera reference


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Still don't get why Enzo has a title match at the ppv, the guy has lost and been a jobber his entire career, but he gets 2 or 3 wins on some CW jobbers by cheating and suddenly he's a title contender? ok...


Cause he brings eyeballs to that division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I find myself thinking who on Raw keeps me watching? On SD theres AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Shinsuke Nakamura, Bobby Roode, i honestly don't have anyone on Raw i look forward to seeing. I'm honestly watching Raw at this point out of pure habit since i've been watching since i was a kid.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Graves slipping in that smooth as glass Pantera reference


He always drops Heavy Metal album references.

He said something like "The man remains insane" about Dean Ambrose a week ago, which I took as a reference to the Soulfly video album.

It's awesome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Random Neville vs Metalik, because it's not like that could be a really awesome match right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Metalik vs Neville should be the ppv match, instead we're getting Enzo vs Neville on the fucking ppv while we're getting the better match on Raw.....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Metalik vs Neville should be the ppv match, instead we're getting Enzo vs Neville on the fucking ppv while we're getting the better match on Raw.....


Metalik vs Neville on a ppv would be one hell of a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Red Arrow.:mark:
> 
> Neville.:lmao HOW YOU DOINNNNNN *Evil ass elf laugh*





Clique said:


> AAAHHHHHHHH :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909969773257035776


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This match should be a ppv Match


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad we got Metalik on Raw. Neville/Metalik would make a great 205live/ppv match. Think they exposed too much of his face on the mask rip though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Metalik should be a big contender for the CW title and it would be a great fucking match and feud, no instead they make him a jobber and continue to build towards Enzo vs Neville, brilliant retards. Job Metalik one of your best CW's out like a jobber as fodder for the Neville and Enzo feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hispanic heritage month, so lets tear off the mask of a luchador :heston


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sorry, don't see it. His one during the contract signing was his best and only decent one during this feud.


Of course you dont see it cause you hate everything the guy does. 

It was by far his best promo of the feud.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909969773257035776


Highlight of this boring night. Best character work I've seen from Neville too.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennier Lopez at 48. When will the WWE DIvas?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909970587992444928


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> Of course you dont see it cause you hate everything the guy does.
> 
> It was by far his best promo of the feud.


If he was good, I wouldn't hate everything he does. :shrug


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm pulling for Bo Dallas. Two Rotundo victories in one night, baby!!

Let's go Bo!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with that concert before the big match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Who wants to walk with Elias?!

So glad he's in this match. Hopefully this signifies a push into the IC title scene in the coming months. :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ELIAS IS FUCKING GOLD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias burying that kid in the front row. :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Just imagine how good Elias would be with the IC title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

C'mon Hardyz, that was a great song!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If he was good, I wouldn't hate everything he does. :shrug


But he is good and a lot better than pretty much 90% of the roster.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

307858 said:


> Jennier Lopez at 48. When will the WWE DIvas?


This was the best part of Raw for me. :woolcock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh here we go with cheap heel heat 101 insulting the town every week, get original ffs, anyone can get in there and insult the town and get heat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crickets for Jason Jordan yet again lmfao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Jordan just fucking tripped. :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Elias is based as fuck LMFAO


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Jordan just got buried by the steps!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909932031185842176


Kink_Brawn said:


> I'm pulling for Bo Dallas. Two Rotundo victories in one night, baby!!
> 
> Let's go Bo!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get used to the Miz coming out without Maryse again lol!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Bo Dallas got this.

Bo-lieve that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> But he is good and a lot better than pretty much 90% of the roster.


Sorry, don't see it. If he was good, I would commend him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how they're deciding an IC Title number 1 contender a week before the fucking ppv, yeah cause we don't need build for a title match at a ppv do we? nah....


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

You suck at chanting, California.

You suck at everything. Including voting for politicians.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate these late placed ad breaks, they're so irritating -_-


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how they're deciding an IC Title number 1 contender a week before the fucking ppv, yeah cause we don't need build for a title match at a ppv do we? nah....


At least the IC match will be on the card this time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course it cuts to a commercial break after the Hardy Boyz face-off :clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, there's a six man match going on in the ring so WWE decides to show a package about Brock & Braun instead lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> At least the IC match will be on the card this time.


Yeah but thats all this feels like now, just a throwaway match just to get the title on the card.

I remember on SD being pumped as fuck going into Miz vs Ziggler for the IC Title with Zigglers career on the line at No Mercy, the belt felt important and like the guys in the back gave a fuck about it.

Now on Raw it just feels like something they just throw out there to get the belt on the show just so they can say its being used.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Elias is an athletic freak!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wow, there's a six man match going on in the ring so WWE decides to show a package about Brock & Braun instead lol.


Who's the chick in your avatar. I don't think I've ever seen her before.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This crowd is DEAD.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Who's the chick in your avatar. I don't think I've ever seen her before.


Dakota Kai, she was in the Mae Young Classic and has signed to WWE  She's from New Zealand, my home country.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hate these late placed ad breaks, they're so irritating -_-


Remember the good old days when WWE would burn through their commercials before the main event and Jim Ross would even brag "No more commercials folks, you're going to see it all live ON RAW"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The drift away is NICE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this the main event? A multi jobber man match for a shot at a throwaway IC Title match with no build at the ppv.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I knew they would force this Jordan push. It's going to fail until they turn him heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Borrrrring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This scrub won.. This fucking company..


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Damn. Hardy just crushed Axel's face.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty good night for Jason Jordan writing-wise.

They're progressing with him nicely.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Everyone saw that coming.

Hope Elias stays in the title mix over the next few months. Miz should retain. Jason Jordan shouldn't win the title with so little build, I don't think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jordan wins... and the crowd doesn't give a fuck


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Was that swanton a botch?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck that.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Dallas was robbed.

This Raw was terrible through and through.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a lame go home show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Snow?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince will never learn will he? He trys to pick for the fans who they should cheer and root for instead of watching and seeing who gets the best reactions and then pushing that person. Vince picks who he wants to push then pushes them regardless of the reaction they garner, its his own personal wrestling program where he pushes who he wants to see.

It would be like running a restaurant and only serving meals you like and not meals the customers coming in likes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only good bits of this show was the tag match with Ambrollins and Roman's promo. Rest was meh.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE will never learn will they? They try and pick for the fans who they should cheer and root for instead of watching and seeing who gets the best reactions and then pushing that person. Vince picks who he wants to push then pushes them regardless of the reaction they garner, it his own personal wrestling program where he pushes who he wants to see.
> 
> It would be like running a restaurant and only serving meals you like and not meals the customers coming in likes.


That is the problem with WWe monopolizing the business. Everything is too controlled and basically comes down to what a bunch of old men whose prime was in the 80's think is good and what the crowds want.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course they go with the worst option. Would have been so much better off having Jordan lose. Have him lose every important match and then get frustrated and turn heel, or keep persevering and gain some babyface sympathy. Because Jordan as he is just isn't working, the Angles son thing is stupid, he's bland as hell and the fans don't care about him. Can't just keep doing what they're doing with him.

And poor Miz, getting screwed over two PPVs in a row with meaningless matches and stuck in the death spot of 3 hour long Raw; the Main Event.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Everytime they mention that Jordan is Angle's son I'm like, "oh they are still doing that?".

:rock5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/The Miz/Miztourage/Jason Jordan opening segment 

- Kurt Angle/Goldust backstage segment

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose/Club pre-match segment

- Cesaro/Sheamus vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose vs Club

- Braun Strowman/Brock Lesnar/Paul Herman live satellite interview

- The Miz/Miztourage backstage segment

- Braun Strowman and Neville destroying Enzo Amore

- Elias pre-match live performance

- Elias vs Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy vs Jason Jordan vs Curtis Axel vs Bo Dallas 6-Pack Challenge + post-match ambush


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't watch tonight. I think the big problem with 2017 WWE is they can't seem to get people genuinely invested in anyone. I could be wrong, I accept that; but I haven't sensed a significant organic groundswell of support for anyone in a long time. I think the relentless, stubborn push of a certain former Shield member has burnt out the passion of a large part of the smart fanbase, replacing it with a sea of apethy in which nobody who might have appealed to that fanbase in the past can get over.

Some wrestlers are doing well, some are kinda cool; but nobody's naturally inspiring the support of the masses of smart fans who tune into Raw every week. 

It's been a while since we've had a guy to throw our support behind, I don't know; maybe fans got so sick of not being listened to they just stopped caring enough to support anyone? Like I said, apethy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. Not even 600 posts. Is that an all time low for Raw?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. Not even 600 posts. Is that an all time low for Raw?


It's the lowest since I've been here. Just to compare, the 9/16/13 Raw discussion thread had over 3100+ replies. Looks like even the hardcore fans have given up and I don't really blame them tbh.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. Not even 600 posts. Is that an all time low for Raw?


Wait till Christmas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Remember like a month ago when Raw was actually kinda decent? :lol

It's amazing how fast things can change. Looks like with all the Owens stuff that Smackdown is the A show again. Just get the championship off of Jinder and they've got it made.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Highlights



Alexa looked hot &#55357;&#56449;.♂.

Bruan Killed Enzo.

Jordan really? 

Cena/Roman and Bruan/Brock better be good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Remember the good old days when WWE would burn through their commercials before the main event and Jim Ross would even brag "No more commercials folks, you're going to see it all live ON RAW"


Vince Russo made it a point to never go to commercial during matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only part of Raw that was good was the Shesaro/Club/Seth & Dean tag match. Really good match.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

what's going to be funny if smackdown becomes the show to watch again like it was around this time last year


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Trophies said:


> Miztourage is a joke :lol


yeah no shit, that's kind of the point. They're supposed to be geeks.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

So did they end up doing something for Heenan besides that two second blip in the beginning??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> It's the lowest since I've been here. Just to compare, the 9/16/13 Raw discussion thread had over 3100+ replies. Looks like even the hardcore fans have given up and I don't really blame them tbh.


 Was there a big game on tonight or have fans just given up?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> It's the lowest since I've been here. Just to compare, the 9/16/13 Raw discussion thread had over 3100+ replies. Looks like even the hardcore fans have given up and I don't really blame them tbh.


I wonder what could have been happening in september 2013?

OH yeah, Daniel Bryan!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ace said:


> Was there a big game on tonight or have fans just given up?


Lions-Giants. Not exactly a big game, but that's the New York/New Jersey market and the Detroit market isn't anything to scoff at either. I'd chalk it more to fans giving up though, just my 2 cents.


Natecore said:


> I wonder what could have been happening in september 2013?
> 
> OH yeah, Daniel Bryan!!!!!!


unk was still around too. And the Shield were still wrecking shit as well.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a good show, watched from start to finish after a while. 

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Lions vs Giants game was better than anything


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, only 57 pages. I watched NFL and American Ninja Warrior finale. Is RAW worth the time to watch?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably an all time low reply wise

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Wow, only 57 pages. I watched NFL and American Ninja Warrior finale. Is RAW worth the time to watch?


Considering the thread title is "Some Stupid Shit", you're probably better off skipping this one methinks.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> That was a good show, watched from start to finish after a while.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


Are you serious? What show were you watching?

At this rate I may as well not even bother with RAW until WM season. It was terrible tonight, only managed to not skip through 10-15 minutes of it.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Yeah, Brock-Braun should close. No doubt about it.
> 
> Hotter feud, fans more invested and the title on the line.
> 
> ...


WWE should have left it the fuck alone after the first week. It was a great promo but they ran it into the ground just like everything else they do. They never understand that less is more. Now many people don't give a shit about that feud. 

The real main event is Braun vs Brock. That's the money match that everyone is paying to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Considering the thread title is "Some Stupid Shit", you're probably better off skipping this one methinks.


:lmao I didn't read the thread title. Ratings thread could be fun tomorrow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :lmao I didn't read the thread title. Ratings thread could be fun tomorrow.


 After this week, it's best we all take a break from the WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun destroying Enzo :lol

:braun


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No denying No Mercy has a pretty good card, but ever since they've cooled down on the whole Ambrose and Rollins programme, and Joe's injury, Raw doesn't feel as good. The Strowman/Lesnar fued has been okay some weeks, but the Cena/Roman stuff has been so forced and dire.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> No denying No Mercy has a pretty good card, but ever since they've cooled down on the whole Ambrose and Rollins programme, and Joe's injury, Raw doesn't feel as good. The Strowman/Lesnar fued has been okay some weeks, but the Cena/Roman stuff has been so forced and dire.


 Yeah, the only match I'm looking forward to is Lesnar/Braun. Don't care about the rest of the card in the slightest.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> What a lame go home show


I don't think they know how to do good go home shows anymore. I feel like go home shows have been shit for years now for wwe.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The Strowman/Lesnar segment was really good although I think Lesnar should have had a brief word before Heyman took over, made him look slightly dumb until the end.

Enzo is continues week after week to be WWE's favourite crash test dummy now and its hilarious :Rollins

Bayley returns and is added to the title match. Of course she is.

Roman's promo was alright, he still comes across as a heel though which is fine if it wasn't unintended.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Just saw some pics floating around on twitter of tonight's crowd.

Entire upper deck closed off and empty seats splattered in the lower.

lol

Here we go, thanks to 'Nick' for the images:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Pretty whack go-home show for No Mercy. Was confused at the development of the Women's Title match. Nia Jax beats Alexa Bliss cleanly. Sasha Banks comes out to hit Nia from behind which is not a face tactic. Bailey is back, waits for Sasha and Alexa to all help tackle Nia down together. They all celebrate together but remembers that Alexa is a heel so she gets attacked by both Sasha and Bailey. Emma was nowhere on the show. 

Enjoyed the six pack tag match challenge. Also enjoyed the interview segment with Braun/Lesnar. Roman Reigns looked heelish in his promo as well. The rest is forgettable. Isn't Goldust a heel? Or is he a face when he becomes Dustin Rhodes? What was Enzo going to do before Stroman came out to obliterate him? Because everyone hates Enzo? The push of Jason Jordan continues. But the fans continue to not cheer much for him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/18 - Raw Is Still BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Lesnar looked as if he forgot all his lines there and just started taking deep breaths.
> 
> Also it really makes Brock look like a bitch sitting there incapable of speaking for himself.


Lesnar did fine in this setting with Joe when he talked instead of Heyman tbh. Brock should talk a bit more though, esp when he's been getting his ass kicked for weeks by the guy he's facing.

Sometimes it works when he says nothing and just 'sells' what's going on, sometimes a few more words from him would be more appropriate.

But it's just the way it is most of the time with Heyman by his side.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Natecore said:


> I wonder what could have been happening in september 2013?
> 
> OH yeah, Daniel Bryan!!!!!!


Love him or not his story was the best story that company has had. Nothing that followed comes close.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Love him or not his story was the best story that company has had. Nothing that followed comes close.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 I preferred Summer of Punk and Joe's rise, but no doubt that this was good too.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

This Raw really made me question my faith as a wrestling fan...just so boring. At least I have the Kevin Owens Show (gonna probably skip the rest of Shitdown) to look forward to tomorrow though.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Natecore said:


> I wonder what could have been happening in september 2013?
> 
> OH yeah, Daniel Bryan!!!!!!


Sit down, that vanilla midget was not a draw, how dare you.

:bryanlol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the tag team triple threat match tbh.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

squarebox said:


> Are you serious? What show were you watching?
> 
> At this rate I may as well not even bother with RAW until WM season. *It was terrible tonight, only managed to not skip through 10-15 minutes of it.*


Isn't this a pretty big contradiction? How can you properly judge a 3 hour 15 minute show when you skimmed through 3 hours of it?

I thought it was a good show as well. Not fantastic, but well done overall. I enjoyed the focus on the IC title, Jordan finally showed a bit of personality, Lesnar and Strowman hyped their match well, the triple threat tag was very good TV action, Bayley came across well in her return, nice tributes to Heenan, Reigns had his best night on the mic of this Cena feud, Enzo got killed, Neville and Metallik brought the excitement with flying around, and the six pack challenge was a fun main event.

Only stuff I didn't like was Alexa getting beat too easily (I know it's Nia Jax, but it was basically a champ getting squashed) and the Balor/Wyatt stuff- even then the Goldust/Dustin stuff had potential, when he said he wasn't going to be a pawn... then he was.

Team Curt Hawkins all the way, too. Hope he breaks that streak! That was genuine midcard fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun continues to be the star and shining light no matter what he does


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a nap worthy raw. Reigns saying cena buried riley is old at this point. Didn't cena & reigns just bury gallows & anderson two weeks ago? The irony huh? Why is bayley is involved in the title match? Because prototype's old father said she's good ? Is this where we at now WWE?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> I preferred Summer of Punk and Joe's rise, but no doubt that this was good too.


Summer of Punk was ruined by Kevin Nash and Joe's rise? Rise to what?



PaigeLover said:


> That was a nap worthy raw. Reigns saying cena buried riley is old at this point. Didn't cena & reigns just bury gallows & anderson two weeks ago? The irony huh? Why is bayley is involved in the title match? Because prototype's old father said she's good ? Is this where we at now WWE?


Only explanation for Bayley is she's getting the title match she should have gotten at Summerslam.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

After a run of pretty decent Raws, this one broke the streak.

A couple of good moments, but it was a hard show to get into.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> That was a good show, watched from start to finish after a while.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


Good show? It was built around Jason Jordan and Miz, and hour 2 had a 25 minute tag segment, a 10 minutes promo Package, an a Nia Jax match.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Did Road Dogg run that Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is doing the biggest storyline they can with this generation of Reigns/Cena, and the thread on here doesn't even reach 600 posts!?!?!

This is a new all-time low for Raw threads on here..

Scary.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Quite comical that Roman Reigns gets demolished by Cena during his promo when he isn't even there and still does it through archive footage. Why, why do they insist on having Roman try and talk? They even fed him a Alex Riley line, he keeps using that lame 'b*tch' line and still he looked a idiot. Cena must be embarrassed that he is most likely putting this guy over, all the people he hasn't and he has to do the job for this guy. Seriously Vince?

Overall what a meh Raw. When you have a Crews/Hawkins match (no offence to either guy) it pretty much sums up that this was throwaway.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Oh look, people admitting Raw sucked. Raw has fucking sucked for like the better half of a decade and more. John Cena wrestles = Raw sucks.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

blackholeson said:


> *Oh look, people admitting Raw sucked. Raw has fucking sucked for like the better half of a decade and more. John Cena wrestles = Raw sucks.*


But John Cena didn't wrestle last night :cena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> But John Cena didn't wrestle last night :cena


Actually he did, you just couldn't see him. :lelbron

And lol at that attendance pic. Entire decks getting tarped off for Raw now. Ooof.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Actually he did, you just couldn't see him. :lelbron


:rivetingcena


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> Did Road Dogg run that Raw?


Yes.

Ran it over, that is.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't even know why i watch anymore. The hope for good stuff to happen is over.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, Roman knocked it outta the park with that promo.

I don't think saying 'sh*t' was necessary but it was delivered well and he came across actually making good points unlike last week.

Cena not replying to that adds to the truth of it; he is a part timer now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Good show? It was built around Jason Jordan and Miz, and hour 2 had a 25 minute tag segment, a 10 minutes promo Package, an a Nia Jax match.





squarebox said:


> Are you serious? What show were you watching?
> 
> At this rate I may as well not even bother with RAW until WM season. It was terrible tonight, only managed to not skip through 10-15 minutes of it.



I watched a full show after a while so maybe after all the shit I've watched before this show wasn't that bad compared to the rest.

And I avoided this forum which usually influences my opinion towards the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God Ambrose and Rollins are terrible. WWE try and they try so desperately to make seem aloof and cool, but its so forced and manufactured. They're so awkward and lame.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Excellent thread title.

That is all.


----------

